# Beratung bei einer Ultra Light Spinnrute



## javo89 (6. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin derzeit dabei mir eine Ultra Light Spinnrute bis 100€ zusammenzustellen, bin aber wieder mal unschlüssig, für was ich mich entschieden soll.

Bisher habe ich folgende Ruten im Auge:
-Abu Venerate, 168cm, 2-10g WG, ca 38€
-Iron Claw High-V S-601-UL, 183 cm, 0,5-6g WG, ca 30€
-Favorite White Bird, 204cm, 0,5-5g WG, ca 50€

Welche wäre euer Favorit von den 3? Kennt ihr noch andere empfehlenswerte Ruten in dem Preissegment?

Bei der Rolle habe ich mich für die Daiwa Ninja 2000 entschieden , scheint wohl in der Preisklasse dir Nr. 1 zu sein.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Salmonidenangler (6. Juni 2019)

Servus,

ich habe eine Iron Claw Apace 2-12g in 1,80m. Das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, dass ich je hatte (die Rute wird nicht am Forellensee, sondern mit oft auch recht schweren (10g) Ködern am Gebirgsbach und -see auf wilde Forellen und Saiblinge gefischt!), die Rute ist extrem feinfühlig und im Drill trotzdem recht gut (fast parabolisch). Die Weichheit hat mir einzig und alleine beim Fischen in fließenden (wirklich sehr stark strömenden) Gebirgsflüssen mit extremen Schottergeschiebe gemacht, denke allerdings, dass du nicht in den Alpen wohnst. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - die Rute ist sehr gut, für winzige Spoons unter 3 Gramm aber eher ungeeignet. 
Deshalb denke ich ist die High-V als leichterer gewissermaßener Nachfolger bestimmt auch gut (oder? vllt. hat sie ja jemand anderes hier?) Wenn du allerdings nicht hauptsächlich 2g Spoons werfen willst, kann ich dir auch absolut zu Iron Claw Apace LS Spin 180 bzw. 210 2-12gr raten. Das Teil ist einfach nur toll, und die beeindruckenden 90g Rutengewicht machen auch 10 Stunden Fischen am Stück erträglich. 
Das Modell wird soweit ich weiß immer seltener am Markt, noch gibt es sie aber für 30-35 Euronen im Netz zu kaufen, ich hatte meine für 40 beim Gerlinger geholt. Für Köder mit extremen Widerstand (grose Spinner, Wobbler) ist sie allerdings wie gesagt nix.
Rolle habe ich eine 1000er Legalis der alten Generation vor dem LT drauf, ich hab die Ninja nur aus dem Grund net genommen, weil mehr Plastik dran ist, und meine Legalis mit damals noch, heute ja leider auch nimmer, Metallkörper hat schon viele Felsblöcke gespürt und läuft immer noch sehr gut. Gegen die Ninja ist aus meiner Sicht nichts einzuwenden, solange man mit der niedrigen Übersetzung zurechtkommt, allerdings würde ich im UL Bereich eher zur 1000er tenderien. Ein paar kurze Infos zum geplanten Einssatzdpektrum könnten hier helfen. Gezielt auf größere Fische damit zu gehen, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr waidgerecht. Die White Bird gefällt mir persönlich nicht, wird aber auch von vielen gefischt.

Liebe Grüße

Nils


----------



## Bilch (6. Juni 2019)

Wo genau hast Du vor zu fischen, was ist Dein Zielfisch und mit welchen Ködern wirst Du fischen?

Eine 1,68 Rute braucht man mMn nur für einen sehr zugewachsenen kleinen Bach. Oder vielleicht wenn man viel vom Boot aus angelt. Dazu ist es beim drillen immer besser eine längere Rute zu haben. Für das angeln vom Ufer aus würde ich mindestens 2,10 nehmen, für den See noch länger.

Wills Du damit auf Barsche oder auf Forellen angeln? Für das Forellenangeln werden nämlich etwas weichere und nicht so spitzenbetonte Ruten geraten.

Und dann noch die Köder. Für GuFis brauchst Du eine etwas straffere Rute als für Spinner oder Wobbler. Mit wie schweren Ködern willst Du denn angeln? 2-10 g ist eigentlich nicht mehr UL.

Ich persönlich finde eine 2000er Rolle meist nicht zu groß für eine UL Rute (Fische selber eine) und wenn man wegen der größeren Spule ein paar m mehr wirft, kann das nur von Vorteil sein. Die alte Ninja A war sehr groß, da würde eine 1000er reichen, die neue Ninja LT ist aber glaube ich kleiner.

Schau Dir auch diese Threads mal an:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-forellenfischen-gesucht.344395/#post-4889215

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/light-spinnrute-2-4m-1-15g-50.343253/#post-4871169

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/leichte-barschrute-zum-spinnfischen-gesucht.345717/#post-4929302


----------



## Orothred (6. Juni 2019)

Bei dem Budget:
Iron Claw High-V
Daiwa Ninja LT 1000
Shimano Kairiki 0,10mm

Dürftest ziemlich genau bei 100€ landen.


----------



## javo89 (7. Juni 2019)

Also, fischen möchte ich mit der Rute am Bach und an verschiedenen Weihern auf Forellen und Barsch. Kann mich da aber noch nicht genau festlegen, habe seit 2 Wochen den Angelschein und bin derzeit am Austesten von Gewässern.

Die Iron Claw gefällt mir an sich sehr gut, allerdings findet man gerade die 213cm Variante nur noch schwer. Favorit wäre momentan die Favoriten White Bird, 219 cm, 0,5-5g WG, scheint auch ne wirkliche gute UL-Rute zu sein für das Geld.

Bei der Rolle werde ich mich wohl für die Daiwa Ninja 1500 lt entscheiden. Diese wiegt gerade mal 5g mehr als die 1000 lt. Ich denke bei der Rolle macht man nichts falsch. Hat ein super Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und nen sehr ruhigen Lauf.

Zu meinen bevorzugten Ködern kann ich noch kein abschließen des Urteil fällen, bin momentan noch am Ausprobieren, habe wie bereits gesagt erst vor 2 Wochen den Angelschein gemacht. Momentan fische ich relativ viel mit Spinnern und Spoons, habe mir jetzt aber auch Wobbler und Gummifische bestellt. Am besten wäre vielleicht ne Allround-Rute.


----------



## Raubwels (8. Juni 2019)

Hi,
ich habe mir zum UL angeln auf Barsch und Forelle die Kogha Crazy Ant UL Länge 195 cm, WG: 0,8 - 2,5 g zusammen mit der Shimano AX 1000 FB geholt. Ich bin mit dieser Kombi sehr zufrieden und es macht Spaß damit zu fischen.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Bilch (15. Juni 2019)

Welche Kombo ist dann am Ende geworden? Es wäre toll wenn Du nach ein paar Wochen (Monaten) ein Testbericht schreibst. Für die Einsteiger sind solche berichte goldwert.


----------



## javo89 (17. Juni 2019)

-Favorit White Bird, 204 cm, 0,5-5g WG
-Daiwa Exceler 2000d Lt

Einen Erfahrungsbericht kann ich gerne schreiben, ob der dann aber so aussagekräftig ist, wage ich aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung und fehlender Vergleiche zu bezweiflen  
Ich schreibe aber auf jeden Fall mal etwas, der ein oder andere wird vielleicht etwas damit anfangen können


----------



## geomujo (17. Juni 2019)

Manchmal sagt ein 10-Sekunden Youtube-Clip mehr aus als ein 10-seitiges-Review


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. August 2019)

javo89 schrieb:


> -Favorit White Bird, 204 cm, 0,5-5g WG
> -Daiwa Exceler 2000d Lt
> 
> Einen Erfahrungsbericht kann ich gerne schreiben, ob der dann aber so aussagekräftig ist, wage ich aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung und fehlender Vergleiche zu bezweiflen
> Ich schreibe aber auf jeden Fall mal etwas, der ein oder andere wird vielleicht etwas damit anfangen können



Und? warst du mit deiner Kombo zwischenzeitlich am Wasser? Wie macht sie sich so?


----------



## javo89 (6. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Und? warst du mit deiner Kombo zwischenzeitlich am Wasser? Wie macht sie sich so?



Tja, im Endeffekt wurde es dann doch eine andere Kombo. Hatte mir die White Bird zwar bestellt, allerdings kam diese 2mal defekt bei mir an, da hat's mir dann einfach gereicht und ich habe von meine Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.

Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für die Sänger Iron Claw high-v UL, 213 cm, 0,5-6g WG in Verbindung mit der Daiwa Exceler 2000 lt entschieden, was ich bisher nicht bereut habe. Das Angeln macht damit mega Spaß, gerade auf Forellen. Es ist doch ein anderes "Feeling" im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Ruten mit mehr WG. Die Kombo ist wirklich ultra leicht, man kann stundenlang am Bach oder Weiher stehen, ohne dass Ermüdungserscheinungen auftreten.
Die Exceler läuft sehr weich, es klappert nichts und rappelt nichts, der eingeschraubte Griff sitzt fest. Hatte ja anfangs die Ninja 2000a im Auge, allerdings merkt man den Unterschied von 55g Gewicht doch deutlich, mehr als ich gedacht hätte, da bin ich froh, dass ich die paar Euro mehr ausgegeben habe. 
Bei der Rute habe ich, gerade in Anbetracht des Preises, nichts zu meckern. Sie ist leicht, gut verarbeitet, der Blank ist sensibel und feinfühlig. Ich konnte schon die ein oder andere Forelle bzw. Barsch sicher im Kescher landen.

Wie man sieht, ich habe bisher absolut nichts zu meckern. Klar, der Rollenhalter der High-V ist z.B. aus Plastik, allerdings ist das in dem Preissegment vollkommen in Ordnung. Die Kombo hat micht jetzt ziemlich genau 91 € (Rolle glaube 58€, Rute 33 €) gekostet. Nach den Erfahrungen, die ich bisher gemacht habe, und dem, was ich gelesen habe, wird hier für relativ kleines Geld viel geboten. Wenn man jetzt noch ein wenig sparen möchte, kann man auch auf die Ninja 2000 lt ausweichen, gibt"s für um die 40€, für das Geld auch top, wenn auch ein wenig schwerer.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. August 2019)

Danke für deinen Bericht! Mit was für Ködern fischt du sie?


----------



## javo89 (7. August 2019)

Hauptsächlich mit Spinnern und Blinkern von 2-5g, ab und an auch kleine Wobbler. Gelegentlich wird auch mal mit der Pose am Forellenpuff gefischt.


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

javo89 schrieb:


> Tja, im Endeffekt wurde es dann doch eine andere Kombo. Hatte mir die White Bird zwar bestellt, allerdings kam diese 2mal defekt bei mir an, da hat's mir dann einfach gereicht und ich habe von meine Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.
> 
> Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für die Sänger Iron Claw high-v UL, 213 cm, 0,5-6g WG in Verbindung mit der Daiwa Exceler 2000 lt entschieden, was ich bisher nicht bereut habe. Das Angeln macht damit mega Spaß, gerade auf Forellen. Es ist doch ein anderes "Feeling" im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Ruten mit mehr WG. Die Kombo ist wirklich ultra leicht, man kann stundenlang am Bach oder Weiher stehen, ohne dass Ermüdungserscheinungen auftreten.
> Die Exceler läuft sehr weich, es klappert nichts und rappelt nichts, der eingeschraubte Griff sitzt fest. Hatte ja anfangs die Ninja 2000a im Auge, allerdings merkt man den Unterschied von 55g Gewicht doch deutlich, mehr als ich gedacht hätte, da bin ich froh, dass ich die paar Euro mehr ausgegeben habe.
> ...


Die Rute wurde hier schon öfter empfohlen, aber eigentlich nie genau beschrieben. Wie würdest Du die Aktion beschreiben? Spitzenbetont oder semiparabolisch, weicher oder straffer? Würdest Du sie auch als gummitauglich beschreiben oder nicht?

Ich fische auch Ruten aus diesem Preissegment und glaube, man kann damit sehr erfolgreich angeln und auch Köder lassen sich ganz gut animieren. Es ist schon etwas komisch, wenn hier einige Boardies Ihre high end Ruten beschreiben - laut ihnen hat man einer 100 Euro Rute überhaupt kein Ködergefühl und so richtig spaß beim Fischen kann man erst mit einer Rute haben, die mindestens 200 Euro kostet, lieber 250 und aufwärts


----------



## Andal (7. August 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Die Rute wurde hier schon öfter empfohlen, aber eigentlich nie genau beschrieben. Wie würdest Du die Aktion beschreiben? Spitzenbetont oder semiparabolisch, weicher oder straffer? Würdest Du sie auch als gummitauglich beschreiben oder nicht?
> 
> Ich fische auch Ruten aus diesem Preissegment und glaube, man kann damit sehr erfolgreich angeln und auch Köder lassen sich ganz gut animieren. Es ist schon etwas komisch, wenn hier einige Boardies Ihre high end Ruten beschreiben - laut ihnen hat man einer 100 Euro Rute überhaupt kein Ködergefühl und so richtig spaß beim Fischen kann man erst mit einer Rute haben, die mindestens 200 Euro kostet, lieber 250 und aufwärts


Würdest du etwa schreiben, mein Japansteckerl hat zwar x-hundert Euro gekostet, aber ich merk nix?


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Würdest du etwa schreiben, mein Japansteckerl hat zwar x-hundert Euro gekostet, aber ich merk nix?


Wo? Beim angeln odel in der Geldtasche?


----------



## Andal (7. August 2019)

Bei Letzterem dürfte es sich um eine ganz besondere Form der Passion handeln. Da sind Fragen eh müßig.


----------



## el.Lucio (7. August 2019)

@Bilch 
Zufällig eben gefunden, vielleicht hilfts ja : https://fisherino.de/blog/ultraligh...beste-ul-kombo-fuer-unter-100-teil-1-die-rute


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> @Bilch
> Zufällig eben gefunden, vielleicht hilfts ja : https://fisherino.de/blog/ultraligh...beste-ul-kombo-fuer-unter-100-teil-1-die-rute



Genau wegen diesem Artikel, der mir hier von einem User mal per PN geschickt wurde, hab ich mir diese Kombo zugelegt


----------



## el.Lucio (7. August 2019)

Und? Kann man dem Artikel Glauben schenken? Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen mir die zu holen.


----------



## Bilch (7. August 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> @Bilch
> Zufällig eben gefunden, vielleicht hilfts ja : https://fisherino.de/blog/ultraligh...beste-ul-kombo-fuer-unter-100-teil-1-die-rute


Super bericht!


----------



## Orothred (7. August 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Und? Kann man dem Artikel Glauben schenken? Bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen mir die zu holen.



Kann den Bericht bis jetzt so bestätigen


----------



## Rannebert (7. August 2019)

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit den längeren Varianten von gemacht? Die gibt es ja noch in 1,98m und 2,13m, sind die genauso tauglich?


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. August 2019)

Also ist die Rute doch eher was für Gummi, statt Wobbler?


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Also ist die Rute doch eher was für Gummi, statt Wobbler?


Die Rute hat laut beschreibung eine halbparabolische Aktion und einen feinfühligen Blank. Also wahrscheinlich auch für Wobbler ganz geeignet. Der Autor sagt zwar, er würde sie für Wobbler nicht benutzen, aber das ist immerhin einer, der normalerweise mit 300+ Euro Ruten angelt.


----------



## alexpp (8. August 2019)

Zu weich dürfte sie nicht sein, weil die straffen Ruten mehr in Mode sind und die Rute deshalb in der Gunst nicht so weit oben stünde. Andererseits kann in der WG Klasse nicht mehr von straff gesprochen werden.


----------



## Bilch (8. August 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zu weich dürfte sie nicht sein, weil die straffen Ruten mehr in Mode sind und die Rute deshalb in der Gunst nicht so weit oben stünde. Andererseits kann in der WG Klasse nicht mehr von straff gesprochen werden.


Ganz genau! Ich würde aber lieber sagen, dass jetzt vor allem Spitzenaktion in Mode ist. Aktion und härte sind eben zwei unterschiedliche Sachen.


----------



## alexpp (8. August 2019)

Was ich nicht verstehe bzw. was mich stört, sind die oft nicht zutreffenden Wurfgewichtsangaben. Da wird eine ziemlich harte Zanderjigge wie die Aspius genauso mit 7-28g angegeben, wie eine deutlich weichere ältere Lexa. Mit der eventuell unterschiedlichen Aktion alleine ist das nicht zu erklären. Ist aber OT hier.


----------



## angelphil1 (10. September 2019)

Hi, ich bin auch über den verlinkten Bericht auf die Iron Claw High V aufmerksam geworden. Ich fische sie jetzt die zweite Saison in Berlin vom SUP aus auf Barsch. Die Ninja 2000A hatte ich noch von meiner normalen Barschcombo zu Hause, habe mir mittlerweile als Restposten eine günstige Ninja 1003A (also schlicht die 1000er vor der LT Version) geschossen, weil mir die 2000er doch einen Ticken zu groß war. Seit dem quasi nur nur noch in "Notfällen" etwas anderes in die Hand genommen. Ich fische hauptsächlich mit kleinen Wobblern, aber auch leichten Spinjiggs bis 6g und UL Zikaden. Macht alles richtig Laune und hatte noch nie das Gefühl "hmmmmm, das fischt sich jetzt mit der Combo aber sch....". Vom WG her habe ich das Gefühl, das sich die Rute eher am oberen Rande der Range "wohlfühlt". Nun bin ich auch kein Profi, aber was ich an Preis-/Spaßverhältnis bereits rausbekommen habe (mit Schnur unter 95€), dafür muss meine Hechtkombo noch seeeeeeehr viele Hechte fangen...


----------



## Rocket-Dave (11. September 2019)

Wir haben uns auch 2 vom der Iron Claw High V geholt, beide in 1,98.
Sind super zufrieden mit der Angel, auch Wobbler die etwas mehr druck benötigen laufen super!
Kleine Spinner mit 3g etc. lassen sich auch gut werfen, Köder mit +/-1g naja.. sind halt 1g.. damit kommt man dann ein paar Meter auf die andere Seite vom Bach..
Ich werfe derzeit hauptsächlich einen 10gr Wobbler, mit etwas gefühl natürlich. Mein Vater zieht immer voll durch, dabei hat es jetzt seine Iron Claw leider zerlegt :-(
Aber nicht dramatisch, haben jetzt ne neue mit 213cm bestellt. Muss man halt etwas aufpassen wenn man sowas auswerfe möchte. Köder mit 6-8gr. sind aber absolut kein Problem.
Rolle nutzen wir beide eine Shimano Rarenium CI4 1000 FA mit einer feinen geflochtenen Schnur.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Bilch (11. September 2019)

@angelphil1 und @Rocket-Dave, toll, dass Ihr Eure Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute/Kombo hier im Board teilt


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. September 2019)

@Rocket-Dave, danke füer deine Erfahrungen mit der Rute. Kannst du auch etwas zu der Performace mit 2-3gr Wobblern sagen? Hatte gehört, dass sie im oberen Bereich echt gut sein soll, wie sieht es aber im unteren Bereich aus?


----------



## Rocket-Dave (11. September 2019)

Bin morgen am Teich, da werde ich diese ganzen extrem leichten Sachen mal testen..


----------



## angelphil1 (12. September 2019)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> @Rocket-Dave, danke füer deine Erfahrungen mit der Rute. Kannst du auch etwas zu der Performace mit 2-3gr Wobblern sagen? Hatte gehört, dass sie im oberen Bereich echt gut sein soll, wie sieht es aber im unteren Bereich aus?



Auch da wieder nur mit meiner "Laienmeinung": in dem Gewichtsbereich merkst du natürlich jedes "Lüftchen" gerade bei Gegenwind  Zusätzlich sollte die Schnur wirklich dünn sein, ich selber hab diese Saison auf eine 0,06 (Herstellerangabe) gewechselt von 0,1 davor. Das Fluo ist jetzt nur noch ein 0,18er statt 0,25...  Der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar, gerade bei den kleinen gewichten....
Einen 2,7g wobbler den ich gerne fische bekomme ich damit auf ca 20-25m. Ist ne grobe Schätzung, vielleicht sind es auch ein paar Meter mehr. Führen lässt er sich super, auch twitchen funktioniert damit einwandfrei. Hab damit gestern zwei schöne 34er und drei end 20er aus einem jagenden Schwarm an der Oberfläche gefangen. Mag jetzt nicht mit irgendwelchen Norwegenfängen mithalten können, aber an der Kombi macht das einfach mega Spass. Also gerade für alle, bei denen eben nicht nur die Meterhechte und 50er Barsche rumschwimmen, sondern man sich auch mal über einen 20er freut ist die UL Kombi echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. September 2019)

javo89 schrieb:


> Tja, im Endeffekt wurde es dann doch eine andere Kombo. Hatte mir die White Bird zwar bestellt, allerdings kam diese 2mal defekt bei mir an, da hat's mir dann einfach gereicht und ich habe von meine Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.
> 
> Letztendlich habe ich mich dann für die Sänger Iron Claw high-v UL, 213 cm, 0,5-6g WG in Verbindung mit der Daiwa Exceler 2000 lt entschieden, was ich bisher nicht bereut habe. Das Angeln macht damit mega Spaß, gerade auf Forellen. Es ist doch ein anderes "Feeling" im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Ruten mit mehr WG. Die Kombo ist wirklich ultra leicht, man kann stundenlang am Bach oder Weiher stehen, ohne dass Ermüdungserscheinungen auftreten.
> Die Exceler läuft sehr weich, es klappert nichts und rappelt nichts, der eingeschraubte Griff sitzt fest. Hatte ja anfangs die Ninja 2000a im Auge, allerdings merkt man den Unterschied von 55g Gewicht doch deutlich, mehr als ich gedacht hätte, da bin ich froh, dass ich die paar Euro mehr ausgegeben habe.
> ...


 wenn du schnell und billig haben willst , geht das voll in ordnung
mit ein wenig wartezeit hättest du durch selbstimport aber qualitativ einen mehrwert erreichen können

denn immer wenn du im laden kaufst, mußt du vom gesamtpreis ,die mehrwertsteuer,den zoll, die einfuhrsteuer ,den transport und den gewinn abrechnen !!
die ruten im unteren preissegment kommen auf jeden fall aus china !
die im oberen ... auch !

bei einem  frachtfreien selbst import im wert von ca 70 euro hast du evtl zusätzliche kosten von ca 11 euro
ein De händler müsste auf jeden fall den preis verdoppeln
https://www.zolltarifnummern.de/info/zollgebuehren

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32865862975.html?gps-id=detail404&scm=1007.16891.96945.0&scm_id=1007.16891.96945.0&scm-url=1007.16891.96945.0&pvid=35fd2c16-d643-4eec-ad8c-122bb5b7e283

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32919462633.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.7.69398550tulR5p&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.133222.0&scm_id=1007.13338.133222.0&scm-url=1007.13338.133222.0&pvid=33eeeaea-9fa9-4c3e-8a0e-dedb4c339702


----------



## Rocket-Dave (13. September 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
war gestern wie angekündigt am Forellen Teich, nunja...
Meine leichtesten Ködr mit 1,2gr. und ca.30mm  flogen quer über den kleinen Teich, viel mehr als 10m ist denke ich aber auch nicht drin.. je nach Wind etc. natürlich mehr oder weniger. Also funktionieren tut das, macht mir aber nicht glücklich, richtig gut werfen geht so von 3gr aufwärts, da macht das richtig viel Spaß.
Aber nicht falschverstehen, selbst der 1,2gr. Wobbler lässt sich super führen, twitchen, man spürt alles.
Viele Grüße
David


----------



## Angorafrosch (14. Mai 2020)

Noch jemand dabei? Hab gestern *Berkley Fireflex 212 0 / 7 Ul Spin ** bekommen*
Geschenk von Angelplatz.de. 1-7g . Jetzt brauch ich Hilfe. Rolle, Schnur, Köder? 
Bisher gehts bei mir ab 5g aufwärts los. Jeder rat ist kostbar. Danke.
PS: Rute 29,99€ im Moment


----------



## Bilch (14. Mai 2020)

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Noch jemand dabei? Hab gestern *Berkley Fireflex 212 0 / 7 Ul Spin ** bekommen*
> Geschenk von Angelplatz.de. 1-7g . Jetzt brauch ich Hilfe. Rolle, Schnur, Köder?
> Bisher gehts bei mir ab 5g aufwärts los. Jeder rat ist kostbar. Danke.
> PS: Rute 29,99€ im Moment


Was ist Dein Zielfisch und wieviel bist Du bereit auszugeben?

P.S. Diesen großen, fetten Text finde ich unnötig.


----------



## el.Lucio (14. Mai 2020)

Rolle : Daiwa Ninja 1500A
Schnur: Daiwa J- Braid X8 0.06mm
Köder: Entsprechend deinem Zielfisch


----------



## Michael.S (14. Mai 2020)

Die Daiwa J Braid ist schon gut , hatte ich bisher auch an meiner WTF Penzil 1 - 7 gramm Rute und der Shimano Cardiff 2000 , kleine Gummis und Wobbler lassen sich gut werfen , jetzt bin ich noch ein Stück in die leichtere Abteilung gegangen , ich möchte dieses Jahr mal mehr mit Spoons auf Barsch fischen und das sieht so aus : 
FTM Highline Area 1,98  0-4,5 gramm 
Shimano Cardiff 2000 mit Stroft GTM 0,14 

 Mono Schnur soll für Spoons besser sein

Jetzt warte ich nur noch das die Schonzeit vorbei ist


----------



## el.Lucio (17. Mai 2020)

@Angorafrosch kommt da nochmal was?


----------



## Angorafrosch (18. Mai 2020)

@ Bilch, war kopiert und ließ sich nicht ändern der große Text.


----------



## Angorafrosch (18. Mai 2020)

@ el.lucio bist du im Stress oder gönnst du mir das WE nicht?


----------



## Angorafrosch (18. Mai 2020)

So, Rolle Balzer Alegra Pearl 4300 mit 0,20er mono. Werde es am Mittwoch testen. Bericht, sofern lohnenswert, folgt.
Was anderes ist grad nicht im "Werkzeug" vorhanden und für was neues hab ich weder Platz, noch Zeit, noch Geld. Irgengeiner meiner leichteren Köder wird an der Saale dchon was fangen.


----------

